# Heart Failure and DVLA 70+ C1 Medical



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all

I'll be 70 in October, and suffer from Heart Falure, with slight artirial fiibrillation, all of which is being treated with medication, abd all reports are that they are pleaded with my heart condition. Has anyone had a medical for C! retention with a similar condition?

I'm concerned that if more information or tests are required by the DVLA, who requests/supplies the information/tests and is there any additional cost to me.

Any advice gratefully received

Malcolm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Malcolm

You may not need a medical - I'd suggest you check very carefully before submitting to one.

I have a similar condition and I didn't need a medical. It all went through very easily after the on-line questionnaire.

Can't generalise of course as each patient has their own unique symptoms, but worth checking first. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

This link might help if you have not already seen it

David

https://www.gov.uk/health-conditions-and-driving


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Malcolm
> ...


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for your replys. The most comprehensive guide I've found is

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/312882/aagv1.pdf

but since it's aimed at doctors it's not the clearest document I've read. I'll probably give it a go since I really don't want to change our MH.

Malcolm


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

From my previous "life" I can only advise you to be prepared for your C1 category to be removed. DVLA are VERY particular about any health issue that MIGHT have an effect on your ability to drive HGV's (thats what a C1 licence is aimed at, not MH's!!) 

For example any form of a heart attack is an instant removal of Cat C. As is ANY siezure (no matter how brief) The thinking being that you could, in theory, be in charge of very large vehicle and the damage that could cause were you to lose control for any period of time at all.

Your words "heart Failure" do concern me somewhat. It is YOUR responsibility (no-one elses) to notify DVLA of any condition that MIGHT effect you. 

Heart failure certainly falls into that category. Have you told your insurance company?? 

If you are in any doubt you really are required to notify DVLA at the earliest possible opportunity. they may well require information from your Dr, they may well NOT take your category away, it all depends on what your actual condition is.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> ............., it all depends on what your actual condition is.


Heart Failure covers all sorts of things. According to my cardiologist and my GP my condition isn't notifiable. Since I have no more faith in the average DVLA clerk understanding the law than I do in the average police officer, I won't make any notification until I have to.

Malcolm


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

The forms on the DVLA website eg BP1 form seem ambiguous to me setting aside isues of "heart Failure"

EG under "High Blood Pressure" the Form's preamble says "You can be fined up to £1,000 if you don’t tell DVLA about a medical condition that affects your driving. You may be prosecuted if you’re involved in an accident as a result."

So if your BP is controlled by tablets, clearly (well, presumably) the condition doesn't affect your driving.

BUT- further down it says
Bus, coach or lorry licence:
You must tell DVLA. Fill in form BP1 and send it to DVLA. The address is on the form.

BUT the BP 1 itself says : "Do you suffer from hypertension/have problems with your blood pressure control?-YES/NO"

Again, the tablets are there to reduce your blood pressure and if they are working then again your'e not suffering from hypertension and as there aren't problems with control due to the tablets the answer surely is "No"

They don't make it easy do they?

Edit: Perhaps I should pose the question: If as a result of previous medical examination you are diagnosed with hypertension at the time, and prescribed with tablets which are working, should you inform DVLA??

I certainly didn't


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Makes me think the rules/documentation were drawn up by 'civil' servants rather than doctors/medical experts

Malcolm


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Having been on blood pressure tabs for years, totally under control, but diagnosed hypertension. The last few HGV renewals have been referred to DVLA medical dept which means they may contact my Dr. Always permitted to drive while DVLA investigate and never refused licence. But they cocked up last year. I renewed my photo and without asking or sending in the completed med form, they renewed my C E licence. Doesn't matter as I won't be working again.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

There was talk in the press a few months back about a change in the law to extend the age to 80 rather than 70.
Has anyone heard of any update to this?
Getting interested as I am rapidly approaching three score years and ten.

Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sticking my neck out and my nose in amongst all this.

The government make laws, but they do not give any literature corresponding to (as far as I can see) these laws, what they do is provide guides, it then down to how they are interpreted, which is why lawyers make so much money and can argue a case which on the face of it is cut and dried.

I got into to right arguments with both the police and the courts over the Tachograph rules, Operators licence, Gross train weights etc, it is a nightmare.


The law usually states you can't do this or you must do that, then when you start to actually read up on a particular subject it is less than clear what you can or can't do as they argue within the same publication.

I'd go into more detail if only I could remember, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

the guidr I linked to earlier

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/312882/aagv1.pdf

seems fairly comprehensive, but since it's designed for doctors, most of it seems incomprehensible to me.

I'm probably going for a medical, now all I've got to do is decide whether to use on online service at about £50 or my own doctor at £160. I'll probably have to go with my own doctor since I would have thought it's almost certain further info will be required by DVLA, ( and he probably needs the money ) It's a bit frustrating when all I want to do is drive an extra 500k over the 3.5T limit

Malcolm


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

160 for a medical from doc thats dear


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Licence rules*

I had an undiagnosed blackout in 2007, my Consultant said I had to inform Dvla, I had a chest infection at the time and was working in an ice making silo at -8 for a long time they thought that May have contributed to it. As you are allowed to drive whilst appealing about certain medical conditions, I wrote to the DVLA both to inform them and to appeal to still be able to drive. I waited three months to make sure of no further problems and started driving again. The condition regarding my black out was you had to not had a further episode for twelve months. I got a letter from the DVLA eleven and a half months later stating I could continue driving with no restrictions placed!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I also had an undiagnosed problem years ago and I voluntarily stopped driving trucks for a while as epilepsy was suspected. It was the in thing at the time. My problem turned out to be inner ear. Having driven large trucks all over Europe, I always thought I would retire with a large, maybe tag axle A class, but after the medical scare, I thought again. I updated our previous van to 4100kg gross, but when I renewed, I thought about possible unexpected medical problems and more and more countries adopting Go Box type of road pricing. I decided, it just wasn't worth it, so I renewed with the light weight Hymer Exsis which has a excellent pay load. Over 600 kg, but my previous over 1000kg was better!


----------

